# Benson trespass Permits... PM me if you want



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a Benson trespass permit? Last time I got it was about 3 years ago, bought it from a lady in Benson but I can't remember who it was and I don't know if they are even selling the permits this year.

PM me if you would like....


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

...or a Cove permit.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't know Cove had permits. I might have to check that out.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe they are not using the trespass permits this year...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> I believe they are not using the trespass permits this year...


Benson or Cove?


----------



## mlarsen13 (Oct 22, 2010)

You have to have a permit to hunt Cove.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It is my understanding and I could be wrong but there will be no Benson permits------ Benson has always gotten a permit to raise birds then let them go before the hunt- this year I'm not sure what happened but a permit was not obtained. You might be able to ask farmers if you can hunt their land-----------


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

As far as Benson Permits, there is NO permits this year. Ring some door bells


----------

